# Where to start !



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for viewing my first post!

I should probably start by saying that I only started drinking coffee in the last 3 or 4 years but since then, I have become increasingly more aware of what tastes good and what does not and being the inquisitive chap that I am, I'm keen to experiment at home on perfecting a great cup. I took a leap a couple of years ago and bought an Aeropress which I still use to this day but the time has come for me to advance my coffee making abilities and upgrade to an espresso machine to allow me to brew a range of different 'speciality' coffees to include cappuccinos and flat whites.

I have spent the last couple of days researching and it seems most people are recommending the Gaggia Classic as an excellent starting point for those that are as new to coffee as I am. I am in the process of searching high and low for a pre-2015 (or better still pre-2009) model which I've read are very similar spec-wise to the brand new one but typically sold second hand for a lot less money. Am I on the right track or does anyone have any other suggestions? Given the brew's I like, a decent milk wand (or one that can be modded/retro-fitted) is important

I will also then need to source a grinder - I don't want to spend much more than £100 on it so i'm thinking again, second hand might prove to yield the best value?

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello and welcome.

Once you get your post count up there is a pre 2009 classic for sale in the sales forum.

If you want an electric grinder then yes you'll need to go secondhand to get something decent for £100. Maybe a sage smart grinder pro might be an option?

Bear in mind it's not easy to switch grind settings from espresso to aeropress on all grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Save up a bit more £200 perhaps


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fez said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Once you get your post count up there is a pre 2009 classic for sale in the sales forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Fez! I'm not sure I can help many other members out just yet and I don't want to keep posting questions for the sake of getting the post count up...

I'll take a look at the grinder you recommend, looks like a decent bit of kit from what i've seen thus far.


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks Mrboots2u. What kit should I be saving up for?


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Settled for a Gaggia Classic 2008 (1425w) in the end and even picked it up off a forum member


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Does the Gaggia have a PID/Pressure reduction mod? If not I would recommend both of them


----------

